# I can't stand it-11 Solid Black Puppies at 5 weeks



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I just NEVER get tired of the little ankle biters. Here the adorable puppies are at 5 weeks...ears up/down/half mast! 

















































































All 11 puppies will go to the vet this week for their 6 week check up! This requires numerous crates and a helper for sure....the racket they make a the vet's office is usually pretty deafening









Here is the whole slideshow from birth if you can't get enough like me


















All their new owners are anxiously awaiting their arrival in the New Year


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Arent they just the cutest!!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Let me try that slideshow link again...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, they are all too adorable!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

They are toooo cute!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome puppies and mother.

I was afraid were serious when you said you couldn't stand them.

If I had the money and ability I would love one or two of them ankle biters.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I love the look of innocence in puppies. They sure don't look like ankle biters. The little guy is just helping fix your socks.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all those little black faces, my gosh they are the cutest !!


----------

